# Corrupt Java - can't uninstall old copy



## choirpower (Jan 30, 2011)

Running Windows 7 (32bit) on a Dell Inspiron E1505 laptop....

When I try to update Java to version 6_23, this is what I get:
* This software has already been installed on your computer. Would you like to reinstall it? (I choose yes)
* Pop-up Windows Installer: Preparing to remove
* Pop-up Windows Installer: Can't locate required DLL. Click to navigate to jre1.6.0_11-c-l.msi (This is a paraphrase, but the file name is correct - I can't get that message to reappear.

Based on online advice, I used CCleaner and the CCleaner Registry Cleaner, as well as "JavaRA" programs.

Now, when I try to install Java to version 6_23, this is what I get:
* This software has already been installed on your computer. Would you like to reinstall it? (I choose yes)
* Pop-up Windows Installer: Preparing to remove
* Pop-up Windows Installer: Error applying transforms. Verify that the specified transform paths are valid. (There are no choices to point to whatever 'transform paths' are)

BTW: There is no longer any Java listed in my Program Uninstall list.

This is driving me crazy, and Java applications won't work. Help!


----------



## kniht (May 7, 2006)

Hopefully this will be of some help:

http://www.digitalalchemy.tv/2008/07/java-installation-error-solution-error.html


----------



## choirpower (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks, kniht for the lead and thank you very much for your service in the USAF (I like your avatar!) My daughter and son-in-law are both proud Senior Airmen in the Air Force!

Sadly, your tip-lead didn't solve the problem, although it did perhaps reveal some more details...
* The Java version that is corrupt and won't completely uninstall is 6.0_11.
* I can use the 6.0_11 msi installer file to try to re-install a clean version of 11, which seems to install correctly, but doesn't solve the problem
* If I try to install the current version (23) from the 6.0_23 msi installer file directly, I get the 'transforms' error again.

Any other thoughts anyone?

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## bellisimo (Dec 17, 2009)

Whenever I can't uninstall a program in Add/Remove Programs I download a free program called Revo Uninstaller. I've used it several times and it always does the trick. When you use it, it gives you several options on cleaning up leftover information after the uninstall. I have always selected the bottom one which cleans out most, if not all, the leftover junk. It works beautifully.

Here's a link to it: http://revo-uninstaller.en.softonic.com/


----------

